# Suexec + Fast-CGI geht nicht, wo ist der Fehler?



## stefanw (22. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich das bei einer Domain so einstelle dann bekomme ich einen 403 und im error.log steht 

Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/domain.tld

Das ist eine Domain die ich frisch angelegt habe da ist noch keinerlei Content drin, lediglich die Standard index.html usw.

Was mache ich denn hier falsch?

Danke

SW


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

1) Welche ISPConfig Version?
2) Welchen security Level hast Du unter System > server config > server xyz > web eingestellt?
3) hast Du auto subdomain www im web domain.tld eingestellt?


----------



## stefanw (22. Juni 2010)

1) Welche ISPConfig Version?

3.0.2.2

2) Welchen security Level hast Du unter System > server config >  server xyz > web eingestellt?

High, den habe ich nicht geändert, das scheint wohl Standard zu sein

3) hast Du auto subdomain www im web domain.tld eingestellt?

Ja


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

Soweit alles ok. Was genau steht denn als Fehlermeldung im error.log der Webseite? Oder steht da garkein Fehler und der Fehler erscheint im haupt error.log des apache?


----------



## stefanw (22. Juni 2010)

Im Haupt error.log des Apache steht nix. Nur im error.log der Webseite steht die Meldung die ich ganz am Anfang schon geschrieben habe:

Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible:  /var/www/domain.tld


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

- Ist /var/www/domain.tld vorhanden und enthält auch das "web" Verzeichnis?
- Welche Optionen hast Du in dem Web aktiviert?


----------



## stefanw (22. Juni 2010)

- Ist /var/www/domain.tld vorhanden und enthält auch das "web"  Verzeichnis?

Ja, als Symlink mit einer ~ vorne dran

- Welche Optionen hast Du in dem Web aktiviert?

siehe Screenshot


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

Wie kommt denn das ~ da hin. Lösche mal das web und lege es neu an.


----------



## stefanw (22. Juni 2010)

Das ist aber bei allen Webs so! Hab Sie gelöscht und neu angelegt. Ist wieder so. Alle webs sind Symlinks die auf /var/www/clients/clientx/webx verweisen. Ist das nicht richtig so?


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

Doch, das ist absolut richtig.Ich hatte es aber so verstanden dass Du eine ~ im Symlinknamen hattest.


----------



## stefanw (22. Juni 2010)

Verzeihung, der MC stellt das so dar.

>  	 		 		Doch, das ist absolut richtig

Aber jetzt sind wir keinen Schritt weiter - richtig?


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

Du kannst ja mal die vhost Datei einer funktionierenden Website mit der nicht funktionierenden Website vergleichen.


----------



## stefanw (23. Juni 2010)

Also ich seh auf anhieb nicht wo der Fehler sein soll.

Domain die nicht geht:

<Directory /var/www/domain.tld>
        Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<VirtualHost *:80>
      DocumentRoot /var/www/domain.tld/web

    ServerName domain.tld
    ServerAlias www.domain.tld
    ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.tld

    ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.tld/error.log

    ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html

    <Directory /var/www/domain.tld/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web52/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    # suexec enabled
    SuexecUserGroup web52 client1
    # Clear PHP settings of this website
    <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
        SetHandler None
    </FilesMatch>
    # php as fast-cgi enabled
    <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
      # SocketPath /tmp/fcgid_sock/
      IdleTimeout 3600
      ProcessLifeTime 7200
      # MaxProcessCount 1000
      DefaultMinClassProcessCount 3
      DefaultMaxClassProcessCount 100
      IPCConnectTimeout 8
      IPCCommTimeout 360
      BusyTimeout 300
    </IfModule>
    <Directory /var/www/domain.tld/web>
        AddHandler fcgid-script .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web52/.php-fcgi-starter .php
        Options +ExecCGI
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web52/web>
        AddHandler fcgid-script .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web52/.php-fcgi-starter .php
        Options +ExecCGI
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    # add support for apache mpm_itk
    <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
      AssignUserId web52 client1
    </IfModule>


</VirtualHost>


Domain die funktioniert:

<Directory /var/www/domain.tld>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<VirtualHost *:80>
    DocumentRoot /var/www/clients/client18/web31/web

    ServerName domain.tld
    ServerAlias www.domain.tld
    ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.tld

    ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.tld/error.log

    ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html

    <Directory /var/www/domain.tld/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client18/web31/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    # suphp enabled
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client18/web31/web>
        suPHP_Engine on
        # suPHP_UserGroup web31 client18
        AddHandler x-httpd-suphp .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-suphp
    </Directory>

    # add support for apache mpm_itk
    <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
      AssignUserId web31 client18
    </IfModule>


</VirtualHost>


----------



## stefanw (23. Juni 2010)

Noch eine Info: Suexec mit SuPHP funktioniert


----------



## stefanw (1. Juli 2010)

So jetzt habe ich eine zweite Maschine mit Debian, anstatt Ubuntu, aufgesetzt. Da funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Ich habe auch die /etc/suphp/suphp.conf auf beiden Maschinen abgeglichen. Auf der Ubuntu Maschine will es nicht klappen.


----------

